# hikes in lower maine?



## hiker-vic (Nov 28, 2001)

Does anyone know of any good day hikes in Maine close to the Portland area that would be good this time of year?
Thanks!


----------



## twigeater (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm not familiar with the area or these trails, but here's a link: 

http://www.trails.org/


----------

